# Lenkrad für PC und Xbox 360 gesucht



## Rodny (24. Oktober 2013)

*Lenkrad für PC und Xbox 360 gesucht*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich suche ein Lenkrad für PC und XBox 360. Gibt es so etwas? Das 360er Gamepad funktioniert ja bestens am PC.

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps und Hinweise


----------



## FabiTheWinLover (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lenkrad für PC und Xbox 360 gesucht*

Wie viel willst du denn ausgeben?


----------



## 1awd1 (24. Oktober 2013)

Rodny schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich suche ein Lenkrad für PC und XBox 360. Gibt es so etwas? Das 360er Gamepad funktioniert ja bestens am PC.
> 
> Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps und Hinweise



Schau dich mal bei Fanatec um, die haben Lenkräder für X Box und PC.


----------



## Rodny (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lenkrad für PC und Xbox 360 gesucht*

@ FabiTheWinLover - Ich dachte so an 50 bis 70€.


----------



## ak1504 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lenkrad für PC und Xbox 360 gesucht*



Rodny schrieb:


> @ FabiTheWinLover - Ich dachte so an 50 bis 70€.





Haha der war gut.

Vergiss es..!


----------



## 1awd1 (25. Oktober 2013)

Rodny schrieb:


> @ FabiTheWinLover - Ich dachte so an 50 bis 70€.



dafür bekommst nichmal Pedale.  bleib bei deinem Pad!


----------



## Rodny (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lenkrad für PC und Xbox 360 gesucht*

Wie viel müsste ich denn mind. investieren?


----------



## aloha84 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lenkrad für PC und Xbox 360 gesucht*

Das beste "billig"-Lenkrad was ich mal getestet hatte war ein Logitech Driving Force GT (110-130€) aber kp ob das auch für die xbox geht.


----------



## ak1504 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lenkrad für PC und Xbox 360 gesucht*

Das hat billige Pedale und keine Kupplung...

Und ich glaube nich das es an der Xbox funktioniert...


Da bleibt nur das Fanatec CSR >>http://eu.fanatec.com/Bundles?product_id=164


----------



## Rodny (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lenkrad für PC und Xbox 360 gesucht*

Das sind heftige Preise. Hmmmmm da muss ich nochmal in mich gehen.


----------



## 1awd1 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lenkrad für PC und Xbox 360 gesucht*

Mir ist auch nichts bekannt, was günstiger ist als das Fanatec CSR und dabei auch noch was taugt. Beim Lenkrad geht's halt leider voll über den Preis. Je mehr du investierst, desto besser wird's.


----------



## Rodny (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lenkrad für PC und Xbox 360 gesucht*

Bei Geizhals finde ich es nicht. Das gibt es wohl nur noch in der Bucht.


----------



## 1awd1 (26. Oktober 2013)

Rodny schrieb:


> Bei Geizhals finde ich es nicht. Das gibt es wohl nur noch in der Bucht.



Das gibt es nur bei Fanatec direkt zu kaufen, da braucht man bei Geizhals nicht zu suchen.


----------



## Jor-El (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lenkrad für PC und Xbox 360 gesucht*

Ich würde bis Ende November warten. Soviel ich weiß, ist die aktuelle 360 Hardware nicht mit der Xbone kompatibel, sprich wenn die neue Konsole rauskommt, wird es bestimmt viel Peripherie auf Ebay geben.


----------



## Rodny (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lenkrad für PC und Xbox 360 gesucht*

Ja das sehe ich auch so. Nur ist für mich eigentlich wichtig das die "Hardware" auch am PC funzt. Außerdem werden nicht alle 360er sich gleich eine Xbone holen.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lenkrad für PC und Xbox 360 gesucht*

Ich habe selber das Fanatec CSR Wheel und bin mehr als begeistert, das Forcefeedback ist unglaublich präzise und man merkt zu 100% genau wann das auto den arsch verliert und kann sehr präszise damit fahren. Ich habe es mir geholt da ich FM4, GT5 als auch simulationsgames auf dem PC damit spiele. Ich hatte das Xbox Wireless wheel, sowie das Logitech driving Force GT für GT5, das Logitech ist ebenfalls ein sehr gutes und solides verarbeitetes lenkrad!! Das forcefeedback ist dort jedoch bisschen vieleicht 10-15% zu schwach für meinen geschmack, jedoch für den anfang mehr als perfekt um sich an Lenkräder zu gewöhnen. Wenn du nur PC und PS3 oder evtl. bald PS4 hast und keine Xbox dann wird das Logitech 100% auf der neuen konsole (ps3->ps4) laufen. 

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das CSR Wheel was für FM4 extra gemacht wurde (FM4 design, Pressekonferenzen mit und für das CSR WHeel von Turn 10 respektive Microsoft etc. gemacht wurden). Ich gehe 100% davon aus das sich Microsoft dafür einsetzt bzw. die kompatibilität mit implementieren wird das die gesamten WHeels von Fanatec (911Turbo/-s, GT2, CSR/-Elite) die an der Xbox 360, PC und PS3 kompatibel sind auch auf der Xbox One sowie PS4 laufen werden.


----------



## Rodny (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lenkrad für PC und Xbox 360 gesucht*

Für mich ist das mit der Xbox wichtig. PS3 o. PS4 spielen da keine Rolle.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lenkrad für PC und Xbox 360 gesucht*

Ich kann dir das CSR Wheel zu 100% empfehlen Hohe Qualität --> Hoher Preis


----------



## jamie (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lenkrad für PC und Xbox 360 gesucht*



SilverTobias90 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir das CSR Wheel zu 100% empfehlen Hohe Qualität --> Hoher Preis


 
Vor Allem gibt es keinen offenen Markt wie beim Pc. Daraus resultiert ein viel höherer Preis, weil die Käufer gar keine Wahl haben.


----------



## Rodny (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lenkrad für PC und Xbox 360 gesucht*



> Vor Allem gibt es keinen offenen Markt wie beim Pc. Daraus resultiert ein viel höherer Preis, weil die Käufer gar keine Wahl haben.



Bedeutet das das es zu dem CSR Wheel keine ernst zunehmende Alternative gibt?


----------



## killer196 (28. Oktober 2013)

Für xbox nicht nein. Keine weitere alternative auf dem niveau.


----------



## 1awd1 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lenkrad für PC und Xbox 360 gesucht*



Rodny schrieb:


> Bedeutet das das es zu dem CSR Wheel keine ernst zunehmende Alternative gibt?



Genau das!  Eine Alternative gibt es zwar aber die ist noch teurer und zwar das  CSR Elite. Das gibt es aber neu erstmal nicht mehr zu kaufen, keine Ahnung, ob Fanatec das nochmal liefern kann.
Ich würde auch nicht davon ausgehen, dass die alten Lenkräder dann an der neuen X-Box funktionieren. Microsoft hat neue Partner mit Thrustmaster und Mad Catz für die One, welche auch schon erste Lenkräder vorgestellt haben.


----------



## ciemarc (14. November 2013)

*AW: Lenkrad für PC und Xbox 360 gesucht*

Hallo


Klinke mich auch mal bei euch ein, ich suche auch ein Lenkrad für den PC kann mich nicht so richtig entscheiden zwischen das Logitech G27 oder das 
Fanatec.
Was würdet ihr empfehlen?

Wie habt ihr eure Lenkräder befestigt?


GRuß Marc


----------



## 1awd1 (15. November 2013)

ciemarc schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Klinke mich auch mal bei euch ein, ich suche auch ein Lenkrad für den PC kann mich nicht so richtig entscheiden zwischen das Logitech G27 oder das
> Fanatec.
> ...



Welches Fanatec? Wenn du zwischen GT3 und dem G27 wählen musst, dann ist das Geschmacksache. Ich hatte beide und fand das GT3 besser. Gibt mehr Feedback und fühlt such durch den Riemenantrieb realer an, als das G27. Manch einer mag aber den grossen und etwas dickeren Lenkradkranz nicht.
Befestigt habe ich meine Lenkräder immer mit fester Verschraubung am Rig. Wenn du das am Schreibtisch nicht kannst, dann kann man die Lenkräder meistens auch festklemmen.


----------



## ciemarc (16. November 2013)

*AW: Lenkrad für PC und Xbox 360 gesucht*

Hallo

Erst mal Vielen Dank für deine Antwort
Ich hatte vor das Forza Motorsport CSR Wheel EU mir zu holen, nur ich schwanke noch was.
Was haltet ihr von der Halterung von Fanatec?


Gruß Marc


----------



## 1awd1 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Lenkrad für PC und Xbox 360 gesucht*

Ganz ehrlich gesagt ist die Befestigung mit der Klemme bei den CSR Lenkrädern für die Tonne. Wenn du es nicht fest verschrauben kannst, dann bestell auf jeden Fall die Table Clamp dazu. Die 50€ lohnen sich wirklich. Würde an deiner Stelle auch das Paket mir den Elite Pedals nehmen, der Aufpreis lohnt sich. Die Pedale sind deutlich besser als die einfachen.


----------



## HGHarti (16. November 2013)

Ich hatte mir noch den wheel stand dazu genommen.damit sind alle Probleme gelöst was die Befestigung und Höhen Verstellung angeht.


----------



## ak1504 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Lenkrad für PC und Xbox 360 gesucht*

Hab das Fanatec CSR jetzt fast 2 Wochen und am Tisch mit der Lenkradeigenen Klemme befestigt da ich noch keinen Playseat habe und das hält super...


----------



## acti0n (16. November 2013)

*AW: Lenkrad für PC und Xbox 360 gesucht*

Ich habe das CSR über ein Jahr und bin absolut zufrieden damit. FFB ist richtig nice. Denk aber daran, dass keine Pedalen wie bei dem G27 dabei sind, die musst du noch extra kaufen.


----------



## 1awd1 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Lenkrad für PC und Xbox 360 gesucht*

Hatte selber das GT3, welches vom Aufbau ja identisch ist und das hielt bescheiden. Sobald man mal etwas kräftiger gelenkt hat, verrutschte es. Da sind die Tischbefestigungen beim G27 um Welten besser. Vielleicht lag es auch daran, dass das Lenkrad schon eine Weile benutzt wurde und nicht mehr neu war oder an der glatten Oberfläche damals. Einfach ausprobieren und zur Not halt die Table Clamp nachbestellen.


----------

